# Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?



## nigos (13. Okt. 2013)

So, nachdem ich ja jetzt schon ein paar Tage angemeldet bin möchte ich mich heute vorstellen.
Mein Name ist Isabell und ich wohne in der Vulkaneifel mit meinem Mann und unseren beiden Hunden Gonzo und Nike und nicht zu vergessen Oscar im Gartenteich.
Durch Oscar kam ich erst auf dieses Forum.
Mein Mann wollte eigentlich diesen Sommer den Gartenteich der nun schon seit 30Jahren vor sich hindümpelt in einen Schwimmteich verwandeln.
Also, Internet an ,Kleinanzeigen raus und guck!
Schnell wurde er auch fündig, die richtige Anlage (Filter Pumpe UV-Lampe usw)waren bald gefunden, 
also riefen wir dort an und fragten ob die Anlage noch zu haben sei, tja die Anlage war noch da aber auch ein Stör von stolzen 1,26m der mit zum Angebot gehörte, ohne Stör keine Anlage, also was tun?
Naja,lange Rede kurzer Sinn, damit der kleine Fisch nicht in einem zu kleinen Teich landet haben wir kurzerhand das Projekt Schwimmteich gekänzelt und jetzt wird der Teich von Oscar(so haben wir ihn dann getauft) bewohnt.
Und jetzt ging die Suche im I-Net los, wie überwintere ich einen Stör und so kam ich auf dieses Forum.
Wenn Oscar hoffentlich den Winter übersteht,ich erhoffe mir dazu von Euch ein paar Hilfestellungen, bekommt er im Frühjahr einen Kameraden dazu.
Unser Teich hat einen Durchmesser von ca14m und ist an der tiefsten Stelle 1,80m tief, ich denke das Oscar dort genügend Platz hat wenn man bedenkt das er 14 Jahre in einem Teich gelebt hat der ein viertel von unserem war, was mich sehr erstaunte das er dort überleben konnte.Dieser Teich wurde im Winter beheizt.
Und jetzt die Frage an Euch :Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?
Habe schon vieles im I-Net gelesen , aber was der eine schreibt wird von einem anderen wiederlegt, wie finde ich da jetzt das richtige raus?
Oscar ist uns schon sehr ans Herz gewachsen und wir würden es schrecklich finden wenn er den Winter bei uns nicht überleben würde.
So, das war es erstmal von mir.
Sobald ich das mit dem Bilder hochladen raushabe werde ich welche einstellen.
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## Christine (13. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Hallo Isabell,

:Willkommen2 bei uns!

Ich habe mir erlaubt - in Oscars Sinn - deinen Thread mal umzubenennen und zu verschieben, damit wir die Stör-Spezies auf seine Fährte locken.

Eine Teichvorstellung kannst Du dann immer noch in der anderen Abteilung machen. Jetzt geht es erst einmal um Oscar.

Soviel habe ich als NIcht-Störhalter mitbekommen: 
__ Störe können nicht rückwärts schwimmen, deshalb ist es wichtig zu verhindern, dass sie sich zum Beispiel in Fadenalgen verheddern können.
Störe sind im Winter aktiver als manch andere Fische und sollten deshalb auch im Winter gefüttert werden. Die Kälte ist bei ihnen - im Gegensatz z.B. zu Koi  - weniger ein Problem.

In unseren Fachbeiträgen findest Du einiges an Lesestoff. Und auch mit Hilfe unserer Suchfunktion wirst Du zum Stichwort "Stör" fündig.


----------



## nigos (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Hallo Christine,
vielen Dank für Deinen Willkommensgruß und das Du das Thema richtig eingestellt hast.
Algen haben wir zum Glück keine im Teich und auch Pflanzen nur ganz am Rand, so das Oscar freie Bahn hat.
Werde dann auch mal die nächsten Tage im Forum stöbern.
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## bonsai (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Guten Morgen, Isabell

Bei deinen Teichmaßen brauchst du dir keine Gedanken um die Überwinterung von Oscar zu machen.
__ Störe sind zwar auch im Winter aktiver als andere Fische und nehmen auch Nahrung auf, aber auch hier ist es besser weniger als zuviel zu füttern. Ruhig sind Störe allemal, im Winter noch ruhiger. Osca macht sich bei seiner Größe auch keine Gedanken um Fadenalgen mehr. Das ist ein Problem, dass oberhalb der 50 cm Größe vorbei ist. Er schwimmt einfach hindurch und reißt sie dabei ab.
Ich habe über viele Jahre einen Stör bis zur Größe Oscars in meinem Teich gepflegt und bei 1,35, Tiefe keine Probleme gehabt. Dein Avatar zeigt sicher den Oscar, vermutlich ein Weißer  oder ein Adria Stör.
Zweiterer ist etwas Wärme liebender, aber auch in deinem Teich problemlos zu halten.
Störe sind für mich ungeheuer tolle Tiere.
Wer einmal richtig große Brocken live sehen will, der sollte nach Iserlohn zum Primus fahren.
Da gibt es Oscar in über 2m Länge.
Viel Spaß mit dem schönen Tier.


----------



## nigos (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Hallo Norbert,
vielen Dank für Deine Info.
Aber ich hätte da noch so einige Fragen,
zb. wie sieht es mit Sauerstoff aus da ja die Filteranlage bei Frost ausgeschaltet wird.
Sollte man eine kleine Stelle im Teich, vieleicht die Futterstelle, eisfrei halten?
Wie sieht das aus mit anderen Fischen, im Teich sind nur noch ein paar kleine Rotfedern,die Großen haben wir schon mit dem Netz rausgefangen, frißt ein Stör denn andere Fische?
Hier im Forum hat das einer geschrieben,Oscar bekommt von uns Trockenfutter und er lebte vorher mit Koi`s zusammen, daher hat er auch ganz rote Flossen weil er immer deren Futter mitgefressn hat und das enthält ja Karotin.
Was mir noch Kopfzerbrechen macht ist der Mulch , der Teich ist mit Folie ausgelegt, dann Terrassenförmig wie ein Schneckenhaus aufgebaut, mit großen und kleinen Kieseln und mit Sand dann die Fugen zwischen den Steinen aufgefüllt.
Im lauf der Jahre hat sich da natürlich eine Menge abgesetzt, vor ca.6-7 Jahren hatten wir den Teich schon einmal geleert und alles gesäubert, wir hatten Goldfische und Seerosen darin,
die wir danach nicht wieder eingesetzt haben und auch keine Pflanzen auser die Gräser am Rand,es sollte eigentlich da schon in einen Schwimmteich umfunktioniert werden. Der Teich wurde all die Jahre ohne Pumpe betrieben.
Bevor wir Oscar in den Teich gestzt haben, wurden Bakterien die den Mulch zersetzen sollen in den Teich gegeben , aber meiner Meinung nach hat sich da bis heute nichts getan, nur das Wasser ist mittlerweile sehr klar.Kann also der Mulch im Winter wenn der Teich gefroren ist Fäulnisbakterien bilden? wenn ja, schadet das Oscar und wie bekomme ich den Mulch weg?!
So, Du fragtest noch welche Art Stör Oscar ist, ich gehe stark von einem Waxdick aus, er hat ein stumpfes Maul drei Reihen ,Rücken und Seiten , wie so eine Art Dornen und einen gelben Bauch.
Spaß haben wir sehr viel mit ihm, er ist ziemlich zahm, er läßt sich zwar nicht anfassen aber wenn man im Teich steht kommt er an und schwimmt um die Beine und berührt einem dabei.
Wenn er gefüttert wird kommt er auch sofort angeschwommen und man kann ihm beim fressen zu sehen und wenn man an den Teich kommt und er hört Stimmen ist er auch sofort da und manschmal reckt er sogar die __ Nase aus dem Wasser wenn man die Hand reinhält.
Ich liebe auch __ Störe und als wir die Anlage nur mit Fisch bekamen war das für mich eigentlich gar keine Frage ihn zu nehmen, dafür verzichte ich gerne auf einen Schwimmteich.
Was ich immer so lustig finde, meine beiden 4beinigen Heinis stehen immer mit am Rand wenn Oscar gefüttert wird und die sind ganz wild auf sein Futter.
  Ich werde mal sehen das das mit den Bildern klappt.
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## bonsai (14. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Isabell,
dann habt ihr ja die schönste Störart im Becken, vom Aussehen uund vom Verhalten her.
So wie du es beschreibst kenne ich es auch.
Das fressen aus den Hand ist ein Zeitproblem. Wenn man will, gewöhnen sie sich schnell daran. Regenwürmer helfen dabei enorm.
Zu deinen Fragen:
Kein Fisch hilft dir so den Mulm zu beseitigen wie ein großer Stör.
Wenn die Pumpe an der tiefsten Stelle des teiches sitzt wird immer ausreichend Dreck aus dem Teich gepumt. Der stör schwimmt ja den ganzen Tag ruhig seine Bahmen im Teich. Der Wasserdruck, den dabei seine Schwanzflosse erzeugt, wirbelt den losen Mulm auf und treibt ihm langsam Richtung Teichgrund und Pumpe. Der verfestigte Mulm zwischen den Steinen wird bleiben. Oscar wird ab und zu einen Mund voll Modder aufnehmen und durch seinen Verdauungstrackt jagen. Bei freilebenden Stören ist 80-90% des Magen- und Darminhalts Modder. Den nehmen sie auf, weil die darin lebenden __ Würmer etc. fressen. Die kleinen Rotfedern müssten Oscar schon vor sein Rostrum schwimmen, damit er sie erwischen kann. Die großen __ Störe werden sicher auch Fische fressen, aber nur geschwächte. Fitte Tiere könne sie wohl nicht erjagen. Das machen nur die Belugas und das sehr gut.
Wenn der Teich zugefroren ist, gibt es halt kein Futter. Ich habe den Stör auch zusammen mit Koi gehalten, Da gab es im Winter monatelang kein Futter. Im Frühling ist er dann schlank und holt das schnell wieder auf. Nichts ist so schädlich für die Wasserqualität wie gammelndes Futter. Das Trockenfutter nimmt der Stör nur kurzzeitig auf. Wenn es länger im Wasser liegt, dann verflüchtigen die Aromastoffe und er riecht das Futter nicht mehr.
Sei da bitte nicht überängstlich.
Du kannst ihn jetzt noch gut füttern, siehst ja wieviel er mag. Lieber häufiger in kleinen Mengen als einmal zuviel. Manchmal nehmen sie einen ordentlichen Mündvoll und einige Meter weiter fällt die Hälfte wieder aus dem Stülpmaul. Ich bin während des füttern nie vom Teich weggegangen um zu sehen, wie die Futteraufnahme ist.
Störe sind unheimlich widerstandsfähig und machen wenig Arbeit wegen Infektionen.

Gefährlich ist nur ihre unbändige Kraft.
Wenn sie sich erschrecken entwickeln die eine ungeheure Beschleunigung im Wasser. Also bitte nie ins Wasser springen, dann könnten seine scharfen Hornplatten deine Haut erheblich verletzen. Wenn man ruhig ins Wasser geht, kann man mit ihm spielen wie du beschrieben hast.

Sauerstoffmangel kann nur im Sommer ein Problem werden, bei deiner Teichgröße kaum verstellbar. Das kalte Wasser speicher erheblich mehr Sauerstoff als warmes, der Stör ist ruhiger, verbraucht entsprechend weniger und auch für die Verdauung wird bei Nulldiät oder wenig Futter weniger Sauestoff benötigt.

Alles im grünen Bereich bei dir, keine Sorge nur freuen.

Jetzt habe ich hoffentlich keine Frage vergessen.


----------



## nigos (15. Okt. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Danke Dir Norbert für Deine ausführlichen Antworten.
Da kann ich mich ja eigentlich fast beruhigt zurück lehnen.
Ich hab mal versucht Bilder anzuhängen,
das erste  ist unser Teich ,heute extra fotografiert,
auf dem zweiten und dritten wird Oscar in den Teich umgestzt nachdem er erstmal eine Woche im Becken schwimmen mußte,
das vierte zeigt unseren Teich von der Terrasse und das letzte ist Oscar heute an seiner Futterstelle.
Leider hab ich kein Bild vom Teich wie er im Sommer aussieht, dann ist alles schön am blühen rund um den Teich aber der nächste Sommer kommt bestimmt.
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## nigos (27. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

So,heute habe ich mal etwas Zeit wieder hier zu stöbern(haben eine demenzkranke Oma zu hause und da ist die Freizeit immer knapp bemessen).
Ersteinmal möchte ich allen nachträglich noch ein Frohes Fest wünschen.
Oscar geht es gut und er hat auch jetzt schon  einen Kameraden bekommen, eigentlich sollte es ja erst im Frühjahr soweit sein, aber Notnasen fragen nicht nach der Zeit, sie müssen schnell behandelt werden und so haben wir dann 3 Wochen vor Weihnachten einem kleinen ca.30cm Beluga-Stör ,mit Namen Paul, ein neues zu Hause gegeben.
Jetzt habe ich natürlich sehr viel über den Waxdick gelesen,Oscar ist ja einer, aber über den Beluga( auch Hausen oder Huso) weiß ich natürlich wieder nicht sehr viel nur das er sehr viel größer wird (bis über 4m ,aber ich denke in einem Gartenteich wird er wohl hoffentlich nicht so groß werden!!!:shock)und der  Raubfisch unter den Stören, meine armen kleinen Rotfedern.#
Naja, bis jetzt läuft noch alles gut ich hoffe nur das es so weiter geht,vieleicht hat ja jemand diese Störart in  seinem Teich und kann mir da noch den ein oder anderen Tipp geben, ich wäre sehr dankbar denn ich möchte das meine beiden es gut bei uns haben, das ich Ihnen nicht den Komfort den sie in freier Wildbahn haben bieten kann das weiß ich, einen größeren Teich als aus dem sie kommen aber wenigstens schon.
Und das ist jetzt unser "Baby-Stör" Paul.
So, jetzt muß ich noch ein bisschen stöbern.
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## Hagalaz (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*



nigos schrieb:


> (bis über 4m ,aber ich denke in einem Gartenteich wird er wohl hoffentlich nicht so groß werden!!!:shock



Nehms mir nicht übel aber bei solchen Aussagen könnte ich an die Decke gehen:evil
Wenn ein Fisch aufgrund mangelnden Platzes nicht seine volle Größe erreicht nennt man das verbuttern und das ist Tierquälerei!
Man sollte immer vor der Anschaffung schauen ist der Teich groß genug bzw. besteht die Möglichkeit ihn dem Tier anzupassen.


----------



## nigos (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Hallo Hagalaz,
nein ich nehm´s Dir nicht übel, aber keine Angst, ich bin kein Mensch der sich unüberlegt einfach ein Tier anschafft.Im Normalfall wälze ich erst einmal eine Unmenge an Büchern oder erkundige mich im I-Net und wenns dann passt, dann erst entscheide ich mich für ein Tier,
aber in den beiden Fällen war es nicht anders zu machen, Oscar dümpelte in einem Teich von vieleicht 4mx2m er schwamm immer nur hin und her und das seit 14 Jahren, die Gerätschaften wurden aber nur mit  dem Fisch verkauft, jetzt hätte ich ja sagen können, naja leg ich mir ne andere Filteranlage zu, aber was wäre dann aus Oscar geworden?
Nicht jeder hat einen großen Teich zu Hause, unsrer ist jedenfalls um ein vielfaches größer als der Tümpel in dem Oscar bisher gelebt hat, also haben wir zu Gunsten von Oscar auf unseren Schwimmteich verzichtet und ihm ein neues zu Hause gegeben.
Im Falle Paul war es noch schlimmer, denn  der arme Kerl wäre kurzerhand getötet worden und da konnte ich nicht lange überlegen.Sollte Paul wirklich die 2m Marke sprengen, werde ich mich schon nach einem geeigneten zu Hause für ihn umsehen.
Schlimm finde ich das es diese wunderbaren Tiere einfach so zu kaufen gibt und manch einer sich wirklich unüberlegt einen Stör in seinen Teich setzt. Ich war schon immer fasziniert von diesen schönen Tieren aber ich wäre nie auf die Idee gekommen mir einen zu kaufen und in den Teich zu setzen, aber manchmal laufen die Dinge im Leben etwas anders als gedacht und ich glaube nicht das ich verwerflich handle wenn ich erstmal versuche einem Lebewesen ,wenn auch nicht die geeignete,  so doch die erheblich bessere Lebenssituation
zu ermöglichen!?
Jetzt habe ich zwar einen Roman geschrieben aber ich hoffe ich konnte Dir klar machen das hier nicht einfach ein Tier gequält wird .
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fisch aufgrund mangelnden Platzes nicht seine volle Größe erreicht nennt man das verbuttern und das ist Tierquälerei!



Hi Hagalaz,

nee, nicht verbuttern, das heißt verbutten - buttern tue ich nur Fische die in der Pfanne landen

Verbuttung ist keine Tierquälerei im eigentlichen Sinne (kommt auch in der freien Natur recht oft vor), sondern eine Art "biologisches Notprogramm" um Fischen auch ein überleben unter schlechten Bedingungen zu ermöglichen - zeugen in einem Teich oder Aquarium halt von schlechten Haltungsbedingungen

MfG Frank


----------



## lollo (29. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*



Hagalaz schrieb:


> Wenn ein Fisch aufgrund mangelnden Platzes nicht seine volle Größe erreicht nennt man das verbuttern


Moin,

jetzt weiß ich auch wo das her kommt, "Jetzt aber mal Butter bei die Fische" 
Richtig sollte es doch bestimmt  so heißen.


----------



## Hagalaz (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Hagalaz,
> 
> nee, nicht verbuttern, das heißt verbutten - buttern tue ich nur Fische die in der Pfanne landen



Verdammte Autokorrektur vom Handy 

Ja du hast sicherlich Recht es kommt in der Natur auch natürlich vor doch diese Fische sind dann schwächlich und oft nicht so widerstandsfähig wie solche die genug Platz etc. haben und nun ja für mich ist das quälen...


----------



## maarkus (30. Dez. 2013)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Also die verbutteten Flussbarsche sind in manchen Gewässern schon eine Plage... Denen gehts scheinbar nicht so schlecht


----------



## bonsai (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Fischbestände verbutten, wenn nicht ausreichender Selektionsdruck herrscht.

Dann vermehren sie die Tiere in einem zu jungen und noch zu schwachen Zustand und schwächen so über die Jahre den gesamten Bestand.
Deshalb werden auch an großen Teichanlagen immer __ Raubfische zu den Friedfischen eingesetzt.
Mit den generellen sonstigen Haltungsbedingungen hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## maarkus (1. Jan. 2014)

Im Bodensee haben sie ja auch Probleme, da man mit den Netzen nur die größeren Exemplare gefangen hat. Sprich fand eine Selektion satt, wer klein bleibt gewinnt ...


----------



## nigos (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Hallo @ all,
jetzt weiß ich sehr viel über das verbutten der Fische! ich werde versuchen das bestmögliche für meine beiden zu tun damit es ihnen gut geht!
Ich gehe jeden Tag an den Teich um zu sehen wie es den beiden geht, Oscar kommt immer sofort wenn er Stimmen hört, auch habe ich ihm Futter angeboten, aber er nimmt kein Futter an also denke ich  das er im Moment keines braucht.Abgemagert sieht er noch nicht aus und er dreht ganz gemächlich seine Runden, ich kann ihn sogar sehr gut vom Balkon aus beobachten,er schwimmt sehr gerne im oberen Bereich des Teiches.
Paul sehe ich leider nicht schwimmen aber ich nehme an er wird sich im tieferen Teil  aufhalten.
Was mich jetzt noch interressieren würde, was füttere ich Paul?
Eine ganze Menge kleine Rotfedern(die größten ca.5cm) sind ja noch im Teich,(außer Oscar und Paul die einzigen Fischlein) frißt ein Beluga-Stör denn nur Fische oder nimmt er auch anderes Futter?
Ich habe mich jetzt via I-Net und Forum wieder ein bisschen schlauer gemacht aber leider nichts über die Futtergewohnheit des Beluga gelesen.
Eine Frage die mich noch beschäftigt soll ich öfter frisches Wasser zulaufen lassen?
Die Pumpen haben wir seit Anfang Dezember abgestellt.
So, wieder eine menge Fragen, ich hoffe das mir der ein oder andere helfen kann,
dank Norbert(Bonsai) habe ich bei Oscar ja schon einiges an Hilfe erfahren können!
So, erst mal genug gefragt, wünsche Allen noch einen schönen Neujahrstag,
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*



bonsai schrieb:


> Mit den generellen sonstigen Haltungsbedingungen hat das nichts zu tun.



Hi Herbert,

Verbuttung hängt nicht nur allein vom Selektionsdruck ab. Räuber sorgen zwar dafür das die Fischbestände nicht so hoch werden und das so mehr Futter für die anderen Artgenossen übrig bleibt, aber selbst ne Handvoll gepflegter Fische die in einem Teich/Aquarium leben verbutten wenn ihnen der zugedachte Lebensraum nicht ihre Bedingungen erfüllt, selbst wenn der Bestand 20 Jahre oder länger stabil bleibt

z.B 10 schwimmfreudige Goldorfen in einen kleinen 8qm2 Teich oder ein 2m Aquarium gezwängt werden dort selbst mit Fütterung und Wasserwechseln (die außer in Koiteichen ja meißtens auch nicht mal durchgeführt werden) kaum mehr als 20-25cm erreichen. Anders die gleiche Anzahl in einem 200qm2 Tümpel ohne Futtergaben, die erreichen selbst so ihre mittleren 40-50cm

selbst wenn sich verbuttete Fischbestände schon als kleine Tiere vermehren, schwächend wirkt sich das nicht auf die anderen der Art aus. Ne "Schwächung" von Beständen kann nur durch genetische Änderungen erfolgen, aber da ne Verbuttung nicht genetisch bedingt ist (ich kenn als ehemaliger Gewässerwart auch immer diese Märchen von meißt älteren Anglern das es an Inzucht läge das die Fische nicht mehr wachsen wollen). Ein 10cm __ Barsch legt aufgrund seiner kümmerlichen Größe nur weniger Eier wie einer der 30-40cm hat - und erscheint eben deswegen "schwächlich" Zieht man den Nachwuchs von so Kümmerlingen aber wieder unter guten Haltungsbedingungen auf erreichen sie auch wieder die "normalen" Formate

MfG Frank


----------



## Joerg (1. Jan. 2014)

*AW: Wie überwintere ich einen Stör?*

Hi Frank,
so seh ich das auch.
Das verbutten passiert, wenn der Lebensraum nicht die erforderlichen Bedingungen erfüllt. Das habe ich in einigen kleinen Teichen mit Goldfischen schon gesehen. 
Aus meiner Sicht kann eine Verbuttung leider nicht rückgängig gemacht werden, wenn der Nachwuchs schon in der ersten Lebensphase nicht ausreichend Nahrung bekommen hat. Stimmst das so?

Die Nachkommen haben dann wieder das Potential sich richtig zu entwickeln, da die Gene ja vorhanden sind.


----------



## nigos (16. Apr. 2014)

Hallo,
so heute kann ich mal neues von meinen beiden Oscar und Paul berichten.
Beiden geht es prächtig,sie haben alles super überstanden und nehmen auch wieder Futter an.
Es ist jeden Abend ein Heidenspaß den beiden zu zuschauen wie sie die "Platte putzen".
Oscar ist mittlerweile so zahm das er sich streicheln läßt. Paul kommt jetzt auch immer sofort angeschwommen wenn es Futter gibt und er schwimmt mittlerweile auch am Rand vorbei wenn er uns hört.
Ich wette bis zum Sommer ist auch er handzahm.
Auf jedenfall bin ich sehr froh das ich den ersten Winter überstanden habe und die beiden gesund und munter sind.
Achja, für Paul habe ich auch schon einen Platz wenn er denn für unseren Teich zu groß wird, ich habe im Januar bei Natura-Gard angerufen und dort kann ich Paul hinbringen wenn es denn mal soweit ist,sie nehmen sehr gerne Belugas.
Hoffentlich dauert es sehr lange bis der kleine Kerl groß wird.
Liebe Grüße Isabell


----------

